# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  blue tetras - Boehlkea fredcochui and Hemibrycon orcesi

## hwchoy

for those tetra nuts and those looking for a blue fish, TB Ben (Wu Hu, blk 22 Havelock Rd) has a tankful of _Boehlkea fredcochui_





and also something supposedly new, yet another blue tetra (probably _Hemibrycon orcesi_)

----------


## baranne

These are nice...  :Well done:  

No ID for the 2nd blue tetra yet? I prefer the first one, blue even on the gills area.

----------


## hwchoy

second one dunno what yet, go and buy lah  :Smile: 

eh you long time never take pix hor?  :Huh?:

----------


## baranne

> second one dunno what yet, go and buy lah 
> 
> eh you long time never take pix hor?


I wanna buy leh, but no space liao leh... everytime I top up with fishes some others would  :Knockout:  

Maybe I shall buy one or two...  :Razz:  

Yup long time no take pix, no more fishes for me to take leh... need to find some volunteers got fishes to let me take...  :Wink:  (only left tetras, rummies, otos, shrimps)

----------


## juggler

Choy: Nice pics! You manage to capture these fast swimmers!
These blue tetras sometimes terrorise other fish, right? I have 2 pcs given by someone who told me they are chasing his other tetras. When I first put them in my 2.5 ft tank, they also chased the X-ray tetras but now they seem OK together.

----------


## hwchoy

yes KF, there is one guy who goes around chasing the rest and causing a lot of problem for me to take the pix. I'm going to catch him and take him away for solitary confinement  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

no use lah Choy.. you take him away another one will come up and take his place.. this will continue until you have one tetra left.

Used to keep these guys.. damn mischevious!! nip the fins of all my fish.. damn fed-up.. yesterday got the new blue one from Ben to try..just to give it the benefit of doubt.. then the fish have to go prove me correct!! so in the end i just tossed them togethere with my climbing pearch!! HAHAHA!!  :Mad:

----------


## andrewtyr

my my, I almost called Ben to reserve for me.  :Razz:  Thank you, my friends!

----------


## hwchoy

the second fish is probably _Hemibrycon orcesi_.

----------


## Johnc

> These blue tetras sometimes terrorise other fish, right?


I had the same problem... they swim so fast that none of the other tetras escape being nipped. Had to put them in my 'punishment' tank with the gold fishes and cherries which have been eating my plants. 

/John

----------


## Justikanz

Cherries dun eat plants... Keke... If you dun want them, I can go collect them... Keke...  :Grin:  (I am assuming you are talking about cherry barbs!)  :Opps:   :Grin:  

Blue colour is nice... but too bad these fish are so noti!  :Confused:

----------


## Johnc

Yes, Cherry Barbs. Chomping off the growth tips of my HM/MM. Caught them red-handed. There is one more in the tub outside my home, plus a male blue tetra. (The female dissapeared sometime ago). Feel free to take them.  :Smile:  But leave the goldfish and red mollies as they belong to my daughter.

I have another 3 cherry barbs (include two females ready to spawn) in my 5 footer which i have more or less given up trying to catch. If i can catch them, i'll give them to you too. You can try to breed them. I suspect they will spawn in the tank soon... as have my danios and golden tetras.

----------


## Justikanz

Keke... This thread is turning to cherry barbs!  :Opps:  I have lots of cherries in my 4footer but no problems with them... Hmm... Certainly dun mind them! I love cherry barbs. Though no luck with them spawning... The females are eternally fat...

Blue tetra likes to nib fins eh... Think I better dun take it...  :Smile: 

Ok, let me make another appointment to go your place... cos I might have to bring my net and container... And I would have to be fast, dun want your neighbour to think I am a fish thief! Haha...  :Smile:

----------


## FoxTHEguppy

Very nice tetras, are those easy to keep or are they sensitive to pH changes etc.

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, if the 2nd critter is Hemibrycon orcesi, then its from the Macuma River basin, Ecuador. Oddly enough, I don't think we see alot of fish from Ecuador in Singapore anyway so it could just probably be another bunch of fredcochui.  :Razz:  

Nonetheless, I haven't check Géry's book yet so I suppose that orcesi ID is pretty much tentative for the moment??  :Huh?:

----------


## hwchoy

_stormhawkii_, see the discussion at petfrd. very little info on orcesi but in Géry they are both discussed in a single paragraph, implying that they resemble each other. on the other hand, they are clearly different fishes when you put them side by side.

Ecuadoran could be true as Ben as it is a new import.

----------


## stormhawk

Read up partially on that discussion at PF. However it is seldom that you see Ecuadorean species up for sale. If Ben can get a source location for this shipment through his suppliers, then it would be alot more helpful.

Since both species were mentioned in a single paragraph by Géry, I suppose they might be mimics of each other, or perhaps have overlapping distribution ranges.

----------


## hwchoy

> Since both species were mentioned in a single paragraph by Géry, I suppose they might be mimics of each other, or perhaps have overlapping distribution ranges.


that's my assumption, that the orcesi must be a blue tetra very similar to the fredcochui. I couldn't locate any other useful info on the web. on the other hand, the orcesi lead came from HH who must have more to go on than just that Géry para  :Smile:

----------

